# Bike rack for Cruze?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at Roof Rack - Removable landing page. It's a Thule rack designed for the Cruze. I have priced racks elsewhere and this is cheaper than other sources for the Thule rack.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My choice would be to buy a hidden trailer hitch with a hitch mounted rack. Make them exclusively for the Cruze, a simple bolt on. And if its pouring rain outside, can drive your car directly into your garage. Don't try that with a roof rack. 

Ha, still have my 70's Schwinn roof or trunk rack, but always mounted it on the trunk. But they don't make trunks like that anymore. Mounted on the trunk, could drive the car into the garage.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've grown tired of taking the front tires off and stuffing them in the trunk to go biking somewhere. 

Thanks obermd! I had a Thule and crossbars I used to use all the time, but it won't fit newer cars without roof gutters. I think a salesman told me that my old bike holders would fit onto the new Thule racks, though. 

The advantage of a roof rack or bars for me is being able to throw luggage in that won't fit in the car up there. A Cruze probably would look really weird with a big Yakima luggage carrier on the top, but it definitely helped moving myself in/out of college with my old Accord 

Nick, this car will probably never see the inside of a garage, and it's probably useless to tow anything with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn - you obviously haven't been to Colorado. It's common here to see a $500 car carrying a pair of $1500 or more bicycles on the roof.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> jblackburn - you obviously haven't been to Colorado. It's common here to see a $500 car carrying a pair of $1500 or more bicycles on the roof.


Haha, nope. But that used to be me when I had that old Honda...

I've never been west of Tennessee...but I'd love to see the whole other part of the country. Some day.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Nick, this car will probably never see the inside of a garage, and it's probably useless to tow anything with.


I came to the same conclusion, so after some work, found a hidden trailer hitch for my 88 Supra Turbo. Only rated at 2200 pounds, but with that huge beam on the rear where it mounts, appears far more robust than the Class 3 hitch on my motorhome.

We also elected to carry our tandem kayak on the Supra, darn near a foot lower than the Cruze, no antenna in the way, and far easier to load it with the help of my short wife. Not that it is heavy, but certainly awkward. Roof on the Supra is a piece of iron, on the Cruze, a piece of tin.

Was able to haul a half a dozen 12' long 2 by 12's in the Cruze. Gal at the counter wrapped them in plastic wrap and stapled on a red ribbon. Tossed in old pillows and blankets to protect the interior, and held the trunk closed with a bungee cord. But only a short two mile trip to home. Was warned my trunk was opened, gee, I didn't know that! But probably won't ever do that again, still a nice little car.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry but while I do have a roof mount I still use my trunk mount as it is so much easier and quicker to use. Still looking for that first scratch though.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the Inno Roof Mount on my roof, and I love it. The only thing I need, is a wind visor to keep the sound down. But they maker good quality items, and it cost me 250 with install for the roof rack system, and 80 per bike rack that locks the whole bike in with removing the front wheel. So for under 400 bucks you can get a good roof rack system. But then is also priced in San Diego at this store called Rack-it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------

